# It's SNOWING!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

And I'm supposed to go up to Powell River to pick up a CRV load of sps corals from my friend Marie. Now it looks like the trip will be postponed till mid-week. I'll have to wait till morning to see what the roads and weather is like before I make a final decision I guess. Just don't want to do the winding Sunshine Coast highway if the roads are slick.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

use to love snow when I was a kid. Ever since I started to drive, I have hated snow


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I love snow when I have to drive to work - less drivers on the road and more space for me 

Believe it or not, I can usually get to DT or Richmond faster if snow is forcasted - not when people are caught by surprise.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Loved snow when I had my old 1989 V6 Toyota 4Runner with 31" Bridgestone All-Terrain tires. Used to pop it into 4 wheel drive and slalom all the slow cars on the road. Even more fun when I was driving it in the mountains outside Powell River at the fish farm I used to work at for 4 years.

Now, with a Honda CRV, snow is not quite the carefree, worry-free driving experience my 4Runner was. If I still had the beast, I wouldn't even reconsider driving up to PR, regardless of the forecast.

Anthony


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

*yippieeeeee!*


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ant,

Keep on checking the forecast. Says it will snow Thursday & Friday next week, Friday getting 3-5 cm.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

couldn't resist the call of the snow; grabbed the camera and went for a walk. This is PoCo at 2.30 am


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice pics.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

It's snowing just in time to move my Mom into her new place today. At least her new condo is a block away.But first I have to drive my Lady to do a four hour test near Playland,she won't drive in the snow and really wants the job.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I luv the snow...driving or playing in it. It's so beautiful out with all the roof tops and trees covered in white. Nice pics Storm.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Drove to work at 5am with my Jeep in 4x4. The roads from Maple Ridge to New West were in pretty good shape once you got off the side roads. Glad the first snow happened on a Sat! Would have been horrible traffic if was Mon today...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

and now its raining....may snow again tonight if the temp goes down again...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> I luv the snow...driving or playing in it. It's so beautiful out with all the roof tops and trees covered in white. Nice pics Storm.


i cant even move my car..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's not that bad. Finished shovelin' early. Not as bad as a couple of years ago when my car was just covered up and I was able to snowboard down the block.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> It's not that bad. Finished shovelin' early. Not as bad as a couple of years ago when my car was just covered up and I was able to snowboard down the block.


that was a memorable winter. I lost so many plants that year. It was almost as bad as '89-'90 (or was it '90 -91? It all blurs after a whille.).


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

still snow up here! a good 5-6 inches so far. Was fun headin down the mountains even with the roads plowed people were fish tailing everywhere. Pretty bad when people with expensive SUVs and snow tires are going barely faster than someone jogging


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I remember a couple of years ago, all I did was shovel the dam driveway everyday it seems. 
The wife just reminded me that I should try out the NEW snow shovel she bought me for Xmas.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> The wife just reminded me that I should try out the NEW snow shovel she bought me for Xmas.


She called that a Christmas present  I would have returned it for credit :lol:

Watch out, next Christmas will be a toilet brush hahaha.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

It is so beautiful at 2:30-3:00, Storm! I loved it going to back late. By the morning it wasn't so pretty already, but the kids spent 3/4 of the day out making snowmen and igloos and the rest of it we walked around the lake, etc. Kids LOVED it and said it was the best day ever  Living here makes snow in the city such an exceptional event


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's snowing in Surrey again.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I love going out for a midnight walk when it snows and no one is out. No cars no noise. So peaceful and serene.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> It is so beautiful at 2:30-3:00, Storm! I loved it going to back late. By the morning it wasn't so pretty already, but the kids spent 3/4 of the day out making snowmen and igloos and the rest of it we walked around the lake, etc. Kids LOVED it and said it was the best day ever  Living here makes snow in the city such an exceptional event


It was stunning last night. Even the little group of homeless guys I ran into were in great spirits. Cheers and good wishes all round

Back when I had wooded acerage, I'd make a thermos of coffee and go into the 'back forty', find a spot and just hang out watching the snow come down for a while. Then I'd remember my creepy neighbours and head back closer to the house lol!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, I miss late night snowboarding. Sitting on a quiet spot with no one around and listening to the snow fall while sitting on a ridge overlooking the city.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, reading my posting in the quotes I realized that going to bed that late last night REALLY shows, I am missing every other words! Sorry about that :lol:


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Its snowing again . Started at around 1:30ish a.m. and it looks like it will be snowing the whole morning i think. I know it might snow monday and tuesday again. What is going on with the weather . Now it feels like christmas doesn't it. When it was christmas it did not snow like this haha.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Man, I miss late night snowboarding. Sitting on a quiet spot with no one around and listening to the snow fall while sitting on a ridge overlooking the city.


 Wow. Giving me reminiscent flashbacks of the ridge on the Panorama run at Cypress Bowl looking down on the city and watching planes land and takeoff at the airport.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha, yeah its been a while since I did that. Probably before the kids came....at least 5 years back. Awesome spot.



jobber604 said:


> Wow. Giving me reminiscent flashbacks of the ridge on the Panorama run at Cypress Bowl looking down on the city and watching planes land and takeoff at the airport.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ha couldnt snow in a better place lol


----------

